# where is best to order live food for bearded dragons online?



## ryannBoyy (Sep 24, 2011)

hi, i haven't long got two bearded dragons but have found the food expensive to buy from the pet shops like (pets at home). I have heard you can buy online in bulk for cheaper but just wondering if anybody knows any good sites to buy from as im currently still waiting for an order from netpetshop.co.uk its been about 3days now by the time they get to me they will probs be dead so will not be ordering with them again so just wondering if anybody knows a GOOD site to order from? any help or advise would be much appreciated thanks:2thumb:


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

if you order in bulk from your local store you will get good deals.

You just have to ask and probably pick them up on the day they are delivered. 

Like 100 adult locusts for £20.00 maybe less. rather than paying £2.50 for 9/10.

PAH dont do bulk crickets or locusts, they dont feed or gut load and the ones i have seen are half dead.

Ordering on line during the winter can be risky as the insects can and will die if kept in the cold.

use your local reptile shop where possible... if you dont it wont be there long and good advice is hard to come by.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

because of the amount i buy,
i buy online now i get mine from 

Livefood


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

awh said:


> because of the amount i buy,
> i buy online now i get mine from
> 
> Livefood


use these guys to, all year round, they're the best i've found by far, and i order a LOT of livefood!


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 18, 2011)

awh said:


> because of the amount i buy,
> i buy online now i get mine from
> 
> Livefood





SilverSky said:


> use these guys to, all year round, they're the best i've found by far, and i order a LOT of livefood!


I use these guys too and never had a problem. :2thumb: 


If only they did frozen aswell.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

awh said:


> because of the amount i buy,
> i buy online now i get mine from
> 
> Livefood


I tend to use these guys too. You MAY find cheaper deals from other companys but I have found these to be very quick and reliable (order before 2pm and they are delivered with your post next day - but take in to account a weekend - anything ordered on a Saturday will not be dispatched until Monday for Tuesday delivery). The feeders are always good quality and there will usually be quite a few more than you ordered.


----------



## Basa (Jul 4, 2011)

Also highly recommend them. 

Only problem i've had with them is they delivered crickets that were far too small for my dragons to even bother with once, and after a quick email to a very friendly customer service I had appropriate sized crickets on my door step the very next morning


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

I find that if you actually buy in bulk from actual rep shops you get a better deal. If you buy from PH they don't do many deals, and you have to buy more boxes because half of each box is dead.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Beardies are the best said:


> I find that if you actually buy in bulk from actual rep shops you get a better deal.


That may well be true - afterall, you are not paying postage. But not all of us are lucky enough to have a rep shop nearby. If I wanted to buy livefood from a "local" shop (other than [email protected]) I would have to travel 30 miles there and 30 miles back :gasp:


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

my local shop is nearly twice the online price and is over 8 miles away from me by bus thats why i buy online


----------



## ryannBoyy (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks guys will try them in future only ordering online coz i have no transport and going back and for to pets at home on a bus all the time is a pain in the backside:lol2: cheers everybody:2thumb:


----------



## niccky (Apr 16, 2012)

acelivefood said:


> Hi will be selling Live & Frozen food at good prices 30th May
> 
> www.acelivefood.com
> 
> ...


just signed up


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

wat sorta prices will these be per tub please?


----------

